# Fall protection costs?



## Safety Dog (Feb 3, 2007)

I am a safety rep for a homebuilder and am in the process of implementing fall protection program for all our sites. I'm curious if anyone else has done this and what kind of pricing you're getting for such things as roof anchor installations.

Thanks!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

No, we just sort of let things "fall into place". 




Seriously, do you mean permanently attached anchors rigs or per job safety procedures?

Ed


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

only fall protection in this area I have see are roofjacks and boards for roofers. Jacks nailed anywhere in the decking.


----------

